# Vermont Castings Radiance



## smoker62 (Jan 30, 2012)

I pulled out a green Radiance to install a Harman P61A in my family room. That was few years ago. My intent was to use it in my basement . I never got around to installing it. Now I want to put my Harman down there and install a woodstove in the family room. The Harman is too noisy. Maybe a Jotul , still learning on best brands. Question is , is there a market for used gas stoves ? I have no idea what it cost new or what its worth now . It was in the house when I bought it . Thanks.


----------



## burnham (Jan 30, 2012)

I'm hoping there is a market for them. I have a white  VC Radiance in my basement,  I pulled it out to put in my Mansfield.


----------

